# Check out these questions from a Roman Catholic



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2004)

Using Scripture alone, please tell me:
1) Where it says that the number of books in the New Testament is officially 27?
2) Where does it say what books belong in the NT?
3) Where does it say what versions of the books belong in the NT? For example: There was a version of Matthew's Gospel that had 8 chapters worth of text. Another with 18. A third with 28. Which one is the correct one, using Scripture alone?
4) Where does it say which TRANSLATION of the books in the NT is the correct one?
The answers to these infamous 4 questions were determined infallibly, and correctly. If they're not, then there's no way to practice the principles of Sola Scriptura, since there's no "Scriptura" to be the "Sola" authority.
According to Sola Scriptura, there must be a scriptural basis for these infallibly determined beliefs. So I look forward to the Bible verses that answer these 4 questions.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 23, 2004)

They are operating on a faulty view of Sola Scriptura. I think it would be helpful to view the canon as n artifact of revelation, not a part of it. 

RCC: You need the Magisterium as well as the Bible to interpret Scripture.

Calvinist: Why? What makes the Magisterium authoritative?

RCC: Oral tradition and/or apostolic exhortations to hold to the tradition (2 Thess. 2:15).

Calvinist: What makes the apostolic exhortations such as the ones you mentioned authoritative?

RCC: The Magisterium.

Calvinist: Begging the question!

RCC: The Early Church Fathers.

Calvinist: From whence derive they authority?

James White as an excellent book (which I have autographed, by the way!), _Scripture Alone_. There are many fictitious debates like the ones above (although they are much better; I amjust an amateur).


----------



## DTK (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Using Scripture alone, please tell me:
> 1) Where it says that the number of books in the New Testament is officially 27?
> 2) Where does it say what books belong in the NT?
> ...



If you're interested in a response to such Roman contentions against _sola Scriptura_, William Webster and I have addressed these in a three volume set, _Holy Scripture, the Ground and Pillar of Our Faith_ that can be viewed here...
http://www.christiantruth.com/books.html

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Shane (Jan 6, 2005)

As an Ex Catholic myself, I think you should ask him a couple of questions about the theology of the church. eg.

1) A catholic believes in the Canon of the bible only with a couple of books added. So is he denying his own Canon? Definitely not! A Catholic should belive in BIBLE plus tradition.

2) Why does a Catholics tradition not agree with the Bible? Surely it must?

3) Where in the Bible does it teach different kinds of sin? ie. Mortal and Venial Sin especially in light of Christ's sermon on the mount. 

4) Without taking versus out of context, where does the Bible clearly teach about purgatory?

5) If you believe in purgatory are you not saying that what Jesus did on the cross wasn't good enough to redeem you?

God Bless


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 6, 2005)

I have found _Sola Scriptura: The Protestant Position on the Bible_ edited by Don Kistler to be a helpful resource.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's a thread where we discussed some of these issue regarding the NT.


http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6381


----------

